# ملـف شامـل عن الــولادة..و كل ما تحتـاجين أن تعرفينـه عنها..بالصور..شاركينا و استفيد



## اشرف رهام (12 فبراير 2008)

ملـف شامـل عن الــولادة..و كل ما تحتـاجين أن تعرفينـه عنها..بالصور..شاركينا و استفيدي 
​*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..

وجدت الكثير منكن أخواتي التي تزيد أسئلتها عن الولادة...و علاماتها...و مدى الألم فيها...

و هي أسئلة طبيعية لكل حامل مقبلة على تجربة الولادة...







لذلك ...حاولت أن أجمع لك هنا كل المعلومات المتوفرة لدي عن الولادة...و هي من مواقع عدة...منها : أم المستقبل...طبيبي...موقع دكتور مجدي..و موقع العناية بالأم و الطفل...و غيرها...

و الملف سيكون ملف متجدد دوما..و سأحاول أن أجدده بكل ما أجده من معلومات عن الولادة..

و أتمنى أختي أن تساعدينا في إنجاز هذا الملف...بأن تسطري لنا تجربتك في الولادة...أكيد غيرك سيستفيد منها إن شاء الله...

نبدأ بآلام الولادة...

تسأل الحامل نفسها كثيرا خاصة في أول حمل لها , هل بدأت فعلا مرحلة الولادة أم لا ؟؟ ومرد ذلك لوجود آلام مخاض كاذب في الأسبوعين الأخيرين من الحمل. فما هو الفرق بين ألم الولادة الحقيقي وبين الألم الكاذب(الطلق الكاذب)؟ 

مظاهر الطلق الكاذب: 

يكون الطلق غير منتظم ولا تزداد حدته وعدد مرات تكرار حدوثه بمرور الوقت. 
يكون الألم في أسفل البطن وليس في أسفل الظهر. 
يخف الطلق أو يتوقف إذا مشيت أو غيرت طريقة جلوسك. 
ظهور بقع في الإفرازات المخاطية يميل لونها إلى اللون البني. 
تشعرين بحركة الجنين تشتد لبرهة مع هذه التقلصات. 


مظاهر الطلق الحقيقي: 

تزداد حدة الطلق ولا تخف ولا تتوقف إذا مشيت أو غيرت طريقة جلوسك. 
يبدأ الألم الحاد في أسفل الظهر ثم ينتقل إلى أسفل البطن وقد يمتد الألم إلى الأرجل. 
يكون الألم كالاضطرابات والتقلصات ويصاحبه الإسهال. 
يستمر الطلق بالتزايد وكذلك يشتد الألم وغالبا (ولكن ليس دائما) يكون الطلق منتظما. 
تظهر خطوط الدم في الإفرازات المخاطية أو يكون لونها مائلا إلى اللون الوردي. 








من دلائل المخاض..

تنتهي رحلة الحمل بالولادة، والتي تعتبر الرحلة الأخيرة في خروج هذا الجنين إلي العالم الخارجي، وإن كانت رحلة صعبة بالنسبة للحامل والطفل، وأولى مراحل الولادة المخاض وبداية سنتحدث عن عنق الرحم أثناء المخاض حيث "تبقي حلقة من العضلات عنق الرحم مغلقاً عادة، بينما تمتد عضلات أخرى من عنق الرحم إلى أعلى الرحم، تتقلص هذه العضلات أثناء المخاض ، مقارنة ما بين الرحم وعنقه، ثم تمط العنق ليتسع بما يكفي لمرور الرأس".

كما أن هناك ثلاث مؤشرات تدل على اقتراب موعد الولادة وهي :

التقلصات المتوالية، 
تمزق الأغشية وانسكاب سائل السلي 
وظهور المخاط ممزوجاً أحياناً بالدم، 

وقد تشعر الحامل بالتقلصات الرحمية في أوقات غريبة طوال أسابيع الحمل الأخيرة، وتجعل هذه التقلصات الرحم قاسياً لبضع دقائق وكلما اقترب موعد الولادة، أصبحت التقلصات أكثر قوة وانتظاماً، وتعتبر التقلصات ذات الفترات الزمنية التي تقل عن عشر دقائق مؤشراً موثوقاً بأن المخاض قد بدأ، وعلى هذا الأساس سميت التقلصات ب"آلام المخاض" لأنها تترافق مع الألم.

وقد تبدأ التقلصات على هيئة ألم خفيف في الظهر ، أو شعور بألم بارق على امتداد الفخذين ، ومع مرور الوقت تصيب المعدة تقلصات مشابهة لآلام دورة شهرية مضطربة، وفي حالة كان التقلص منتظماً ، فعلى الحامل محاولة تحديد مواعيده، فإذا ظنت أن المخاض قد بدأ، عليها الاتصال بالمستشفى أو القابلة، وما لم تكن التقلصات شديدة التواتر(كل خمس دقائق) أو مؤلمة للغاية فلا داعي لدخول المستشفى فوراً. 

هذا في حالة بدأ المخاض بالتقلصات المتوالية، ولكنه في أحيان أخرى "يبدأ بخروج كمية من السائل الأمنيوني من المهبل ما يدل على أن الكيس الأمنيوني قد تمزق، وهنا أيضاً تحتاج المرأة الحامل لأن تتصل فوراً بالطبيب أو المستشفى، أما في حالات أخرى فإن هذا الكيس يتمزق أثناء عملية المخاض والولادة، 

هذا وفي المرحلة الابتدائية التي تسبق المخاض، يتحلل سد المخاط عند عنق الرحم، ويخرج من المهبل، ويمتزج هذا المخاط أحياناً مع قليل من الدم بسبب تقلصات بسيطة لا تشعر الأم حتى بها". 

هذه هي المؤشرات التي تدل على بداية المخاض واستمراره ، وتتفاوت المدة التي يستغرقها المخاض حتى يولد الطفل فيدوم أول مخاض للحامل ما بين 12و14 ساعة عادة، ويفضل تمضية بعض هذه الساعات في المنزل، حيث تتمكن الحامل من التنقل بتؤده، والراحة حين تحتاج، وكذلك يمكنها الاسترخاء في مغطس " بانيو" دافئ، هذا إذا لم تكن المياه قد خرجت بعد أو قد تتناول وجبة خفيفة، وقد ينصحها المستشفي بالانتظار ريثما تصبح التقلصات شديدة، وتحصل كل خمس دقائق. 






وبالطبع ينتهي المخاض بولادة الطفل الصغير الذي انتظرته المرأة تسعة أشهر ، ومع رؤيته تتناسى جميع آلام المخاض وما سواه من تعب . 




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لكل من سألني نقل هذا الموضوع للمنتديات الأخرى...إنقلوه أخواتي...عسى أن ينفعني الله بدعوة تدعوها لي أخت في الله لا أعرفها ..

و لكن لي رجاء أخواتي...و هو أن تكتبوا أن هذا الموضوع جمع و ترتيب و تنسيق الأخت مـرمـوم في منتديات عروس...و بذلك لا يضيع الجهد و التعب...و في نفس الوقت لا أكون قد شجعت على ظاهرة السرقة في المنتديات...و كل واحدة تاخذ شيء و تنسبه لنفسها...لأنه حرام...

أشكر لكم تعاونكم أخواتي...




*


----------

